# Why Do Cooks Love the Instant Pot? I Bought One to Find Out



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 31, 2017)

Why Do Cooks Love the Instant Pot? I Bought One to Find Out
By Melissa Clark/ Food/ A Good Appetite/  The New York Times/ nytimes.com

"People have fallen in love with their Instant Pots.

They may like their blenders, cherish their slow cookers and need their food processors.

But the Instant Pot — a device that combines an electric pressure cooker, slow cooker, rice cooker and yogurt maker in one handy unit — sends even mild-mannered cooks into fits of passion.

You find the “L” word over and over in the 15,000 or so product reviews on Amazon. And if you click over to Instant Pot’s Facebook community page, you’ll find more than 360,000 members sharing their undying affection alongside their recipes for chili. (A typical post: “I’m having an affair. My husband said he wished he would have never given me the Instant Pot for Christmas.”)

If you’re a cook and got through last year without bumping into people who couldn’t stop talking about their Instant Pots — or any of the other multifunctional electric pressure cookers on the market (Breville and Cuisinart both make versions) — then you won’t have to wait much longer...."





The Instant Pot combines an electric pressure cooker, slow cooker, rice cooker and yogurt maker in one unit. Credit Karsten Moran for The New York Times       


Richard


----------



## wackymother (Jan 31, 2017)

I have a different brand of electric pressure cooker (an Elite Maximatic) and I do indeed love it. I use it almost every day. Do you have one?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 31, 2017)

wackymother said:


> I have a different brand of electric pressure cooker (an Elite Maximatic) and I do indeed love it. I use it almost every day. Do you have one?


I was going to buy one for myself as a Christmas present but my wife persuaded me to change my mind. We don't have room to store it on the counter nor in the closet and she didn't think I would use it enough to make it worthwhile.

I am intrigued by the concept though.

Richard


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 31, 2017)

Is there an optimal number of small appliances on a countertop per square foot?

Here's a list of the 10 most popular from www.overstock.com ...

Coffee maker. _I'd include a coffee grinder._
Toasters and toaster ovens.
Blender.
Rice cooker.
Food processor.
Mixer.
Electric grill.
Slow cooker.
An Instant Pot could substitute for 2 of those.

------------------------
A vignette from the Mary Tyler Moore show:
Mary: Do you need to wash a pot you only used to boil water?
Rhoda: I don't know. I only use paper pots.
------------------------
.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 31, 2017)

I dunno. Cook's illustrated couldn't recommend ANY electric pressure cooker. For a food processor, I use a 10" chef's knife. The rice cooker is plastic and goes in the microwave. The slow cooker is- well, a slow cooker. I think this is a gadget I can live without. But if someone has a particular food that can't be prepared (at least as well) otherwise, I'm all ears.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 31, 2017)

No...of course there's nothing you can ONLY make in a pressure cooker. But it's much more useful than a slow cooker, so if you already have a slow cooker, an electric pressure cooker takes the place of that but can do more. We have a very small kitchen, and I keep the pressure cooker and the coffee maker and the toaster out, and that's it. 

Stovetop pressure cookers do give you more control and more pressure. But electric pressure cookers let you set the cooking time and walk away, or turn your attention to making something else on the stove.


----------



## CO skier (Jan 31, 2017)

wackymother said:


> Stovetop pressure cookers do give you more control and more pressure. But electric pressure cookers let you set the cooking time and walk away, or turn your attention to making something else on the stove.


I bought a stovetop pressure cooker about 10 years ago for the sole purpose of cooking tamales in a reasonable amount of time (15 minutes per batch versus an hour steaming on the stove -- huge time savings).  Now I use the pressure cooker about 5 times per week (sometimes 3 times in the same day) for soup stocks (cannot be beat for this in terms of time), rice, beans, chuck pot roasts, pulled-pork roasts, soups, literally dozens of uses.  Peel and coarse chop potatoes, then into the pressure cooker for 15 minutes, then whip in a Kitchen Aid Mixer -- done 45 minutes before boiling the potatoes on the stove.

So easy to clean, I have never put it in the dishwasher, but it could go there, and that is the biggest difference between it and an electric cooker of some kind, which could not tolerate even water immersion for cleaning.

There is a learning curve with stovetop pressure cookers versus push-button electrics.  That is probably the main advantage that the electrics have.

Any type of pressure cooking beats regular stovetop cooking by a light year.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 31, 2017)

My son and DIL love their Instant Pot so much they now own 2 or 3 of them. They brought one with them on our trip to the Big Island. They gave us one for Christmas. We use it about twice a week.


----------



## CO skier (Jan 31, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> Is there an optimal number of small appliances on a *countertop* per square foot?
> 
> Electric grill.


Once ... maybe ... as a smoke alarm test.

Then it is back to the outdoor gas grill.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 31, 2017)

As much as I love to cook and appreciate kitchen tools, I've never heard of the Instant Pot!
We do have an electric pressure cooker, but we don't use it all that much--and we use stove-top pressure cookers for canning.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 1, 2017)

CO skier said:


> So easy to clean, I have never put it in the dishwasher, but it could go there, and that is the biggest difference between it and an electric cooker of some kind, which could not tolerate even water immersion for cleaning.



Electric pressure cookers have an insert pot. You put the food in the insert pot, cook, and then you can lift out the whole insert for serving (for example, if you want to pour the soup into a tureen) and washing. You can put them in the dishwasher, too! I bought two stainless steel inserts for my cheapie electric pressure cooker, so now I can make (for example) soup in one pot and then rice in the other. 

You never need to wash the main part of the electric pressure cooker, so it doesn't matter that you can't put it in water. It's like...I guess it's like removable grill plates on an electric grill, or the pitcher on a blender. You only need to wash the business part of it!


----------



## wackymother (Feb 1, 2017)

MuranoJo said:


> As much as I love to cook and appreciate kitchen tools, I've never heard of the Instant Pot!
> We do have an electric pressure cooker, but we don't use it all that much--and we use stove-top pressure cookers for canning.



I think using a stove-top pressure cooker for canning is safer. You need the higher pressure.


----------



## willowglener (Feb 1, 2017)

I love my Instant Pot. I use it for cooking rice, beans, quinoa, stocks, soups, ribs (tender in 25 mins, then throw them on the grill), stews, and recently creme brûlée. I love not having to watch it. I can just plug it in, set it up, and go to work.


----------



## klpca (Feb 1, 2017)

I received one from my daughters for my birthday. I'm still learning, but it is a pretty nifty gadget. I first heard about it when I followed Skinnytaste on facebook - she uses it frequently and includes directions for using it in many of her recipes. I gave one to my mom for Christmas and she is delighted. She has only used it to make soups but is quite impressed. 

It is supposed to be able to replace a slow cooker, a rice cooker, and a pressure cooker although I have only used the pressure cooking feature. My favorite thing to cook in it so far is pork chops - it has a saute setting so you can brown them right in the pot, then deglaze the pot and add the liquid to finish pressure cooking them in about 15 minutes. I also tried pressure cooking a whole chicken - it worked fine but I would only do that if I was planning on shredding the chicken because it was so tender, but it was nice to not heat the whole kitchen by using the oven, and it cooked quickly (45 min +/-).


----------



## wackymother (Feb 1, 2017)

klpca said:


> I received one from my daughters for my birthday. I'm still learning, but it is a pretty nifty gadget. I first heard about it when I followed Skinnytaste on facebook - she uses it frequently and includes directions for using it in many of her recipes. I gave one to my mom for Christmas and she is delighted. She has only used it to make soups but is quite impressed.
> 
> It is supposed to be able to replace a slow cooker, a rice cooker, and a pressure cooker although I have only used the pressure cooking feature. My favorite thing to cook in it so far is pork chops - it has a saute setting so you can brown them right in the pot, then deglaze the pot and add the liquid to finish pressure cooking them in about 15 minutes. I also tried pressure cooking a whole chicken - it worked fine but I would only do that if I was planning on shredding the chicken because it was so tender, but it was nice to not heat the whole kitchen by using the oven, and it cooked quickly (45 min +/-).



Have you ever made ribs? That's very rewarding! You cook them in the pressure cooker and then brush on the sauce and brown them under the broiler. So fast and the ribs are really good!


----------



## klpca (Feb 1, 2017)

No but I can't wait to try! 





wackymother said:


> Have you ever made ribs? That's very rewarding! You cook them in the pressure cooker and then brush on the sauce and brown them under the broiler. So fast and the ribs are really good!


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 1, 2017)

I have never heard of it and I am not ordering one now that I know about it.


----------



## klpca (Feb 1, 2017)

We have our coffee maker on the counter and the Kitchen Aid (too heavy to move!). The rest live in the cabinets in the kitchen.  We don't have a rice cooker, an electric grill or a toaster oven. 

Btw, not on the list, but an immersion blender is my favorite gadget. I think that everyone should have one. 



Talent312 said:


> Is there an optimal number of small appliances on a countertop per square foot?
> 
> Here's a list of the 10 most popular from www.overstock.com ...
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaH (Feb 2, 2017)

Count me as one who loves the InstantPot! I use mine almost everyday to cook rice, soup, meat (use pressure cook settings), congee, yougurt, and even the Chinese fermented sweet rice (Jiuniang). This _the_ appliance that I use most often.
I recently also got into Sous-Vide, which is another story


----------



## wackymother (Feb 2, 2017)

LisaH said:


> Count me as one who loves the InstantPot! I use mine almost everyday to cook rice, soup, meat (use pressure cook settings), congee, yougurt, and even the Chinese fermented sweet rice (Jiuniang). This _the_ appliance that I use most often.
> I recently also got into Sous-Vide, which is another story



Is there a sous-vide attachment for the Instant Pot? What does it do?

Also, macaroni and cheese! Super easy and very creamy and yummy.


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm in... just purchased one on Amazon for $129.  Hopefully not too big for the counter space.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 2, 2017)

ace2000 said:


> I'm in... just purchased one on Amazon for $129.  Hopefully not too big for the counter space.



They're huge. Clear the decks.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 2, 2017)

klpca said:


> I received one from my daughters for my birthday. I'm still learning, but it is a pretty nifty gadget. I first heard about it when I followed Skinnytaste on facebook - she uses it frequently and includes directions for using it in many of her recipes. I gave one to my mom for Christmas and she is delighted. She has only used it to make soups but is quite impressed.
> 
> It is supposed to be able to replace a slow cooker, a rice cooker, and a pressure cooker although I have only used the pressure cooking feature. My favorite thing to cook in it so far is pork chops - it has a saute setting so you can brown them right in the pot, then deglaze the pot and add the liquid to finish pressure cooking them in about 15 minutes. I also tried pressure cooking a whole chicken - it worked fine but I would only do that if I was planning on shredding the chicken because it was so tender, but it was nice to not heat the whole kitchen by using the oven, and it cooked quickly (45 min +/-).




Mine isn't an Instant Pot, and I think it has higher pressure than an Instant Pot, but I do chicken soup in 24 minutes with natural release.


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

wackymother said:


> They're huge. Clear the decks.



You spooked me... cancelled the 8-qt and decided on the 5-qt instead.  Probably a wise decision.  Thanks!


----------



## LisaH (Feb 2, 2017)

I don't think The 5 Qt have yougurt function, is this important to you?


----------



## LisaH (Feb 2, 2017)

Wacky, I bought a seperate Sous-Vide device.  it cooks food in warm water bath under vacuum. So food is always cooked at the desired temperature. It's juicy, nutritious, and you can not over-cook. Seafood and meat taste so much better this way. You can use any big pot to do so.


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

LisaH said:


> I don't think The 5 Qt have yougurt function, is this important to you?



I'm not sure if we'll use that or not... definitely plan on trying it.  Yes, it does have the yogurt capability.  

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FQ6VEKS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 2, 2017)

I was pretty much unaware of this device, so thanks, Richard, to bringing this to our attention.

One thought I have is that practically everything I cook with a slow cooker we serve with rice. (Also, the slow cooker goes on a shelf when not in use.) So, the idea that this device takes the place of two devices on the counter top would not apply.

Also, a question. Is the device suitable for cooking smaller quantities of rice? (Physically they are awfully big.)


----------



## Elan (Feb 2, 2017)

If anyone wants to try one, there's a highly rated unit (6qt) on sale on Amazon right now for $79 ($20 off):

https://www.amazon.com/Instant-Pot-...9e7&ascsubtag=ebs2d1073451d1d1486058644584sbe


----------



## LisaH (Feb 2, 2017)

That's the one we bought. Love it!

ETA: mine has Yogurt function. The one above does not. I find the yogurt function very useful.


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

Elan said:


> If anyone wants to try one, there's a highly rated unit (6qt) on sale on Amazon right now for $79 ($20 off):
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Instant-Pot-...9e7&ascsubtag=ebs2d1073451d1d1486058644584sbe



No yogurt maker on that model though!  The 5-quart model that I linked to above does include the yogurt maker.  Do I need a yogurt maker???  LOL... who knows, but for an extra $20, I'm going to find out!  

If you scroll down the page on either link, you'll see a listing comparing the different models and their features.


----------



## Elan (Feb 2, 2017)

ace2000 said:


> No yogurt maker on that model though!  The 5-quart model that I linked to above does include the yogurt maker.  Do I need a yogurt maker???  LOL... who knows, but for an extra $20, I'm going to find out!
> 
> If you scroll down the page on either link, you'll see a listing comparing the different models and their features.



  I don't need another kitchen appliance.  Having said that, if  these were around when I bought our rice cooker, I might have gone this direction.  Love the rice cooker.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 3, 2017)

ace2000 said:


> You spooked me... cancelled the 8-qt and decided on the 5-qt instead.  Probably a wise decision.  Thanks!



No, no! You need the bigger one! That's why I have a brand-X instead of the Instant Pot. They only made the Instant Pot in 6-quart up until recently, but my brand-X is 8 quarts. You can only fill the insert three-quarters full. So if you want to make a whole chicken or a roast or anything large, you need the larger pot. It IS big, but it's well worth the counter space! 

You can go check out the sizes at a brick-and-mortar store if you're finding it hard to envision.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 3, 2017)

"Roger" said:


> I was pretty much unaware of this device, so thanks, Richard, to bringing this to our attention.
> 
> One thought I have is that practically everything I cook with a slow cooker we serve with rice. (Also, the slow cooker goes on a shelf when not in use.) So, the idea that this device takes the place of two devices on the counter top would not apply.
> 
> Also, a question. Is the device suitable for cooking smaller quantities of rice? (Physically they are awfully big.)




Yes, I make two cups of (dry) rice all the time. I'm sure it would be fine for smaller quantities.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 3, 2017)

LisaH said:


> Wacky, I bought a seperate Sous-Vide device.  it cooks food in warm water bath under vacuum. So food is always cooked at the desired temperature. It's juicy, nutritious, and you can not over-cook. Seafood and meat taste so much better this way. You can use any big pot to do so.



Great, just what I need. I have a kitchen gadget problem.  

You wrap the thing you're cooking in the plastic? And then the gadget sucks out the air to make a vacuum? I think I need a video.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 3, 2017)

wackymother said:


> Great, just what I need. I have a kitchen gadget problem.
> 
> You wrap the thing you're cooking in the plastic? And then the gadget sucks out the air to make a vacuum? I think I need a video.


This one does not take up much space. I put it in my drawer 
I just use ziplock bag (which is safe for Sous Vide) then use water displacement method to get rid of air. Many videos on YouTube, and Anova also has good photos and one video to demonstrate.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm buying a Brevelle countertop oven and multicooker for my boat.galley


----------



## klpca (Feb 4, 2017)

wackymother said:


> No, no! You need the bigger one! That's why I have a brand-X instead of the Instant Pot. They only made the Instant Pot in 6-quart up until recently, but my brand-X is 8 quarts. You can only fill the insert three-quarters full. So if you want to make a whole chicken or a roast or anything large, you need the larger pot. It IS big, but it's well worth the counter space!
> 
> You can go check out the sizes at a brick-and-mortar store if you're finding it hard to envision.



I have the six quart model and it's perfect...for the two of us, which is one of the reasons that I like it. But if you are cooking for a crew, I could see it being too small. Btw, I have cooked a 6 lb chicken in it, so it's possible. FYI, I believe that I saw a different branded one at Costco too, and I recall thinking that the price was good.


----------



## CO skier (Feb 4, 2017)

ace2000 said:


> You spooked me... cancelled the 8-qt and decided on the 5-qt instead.  Probably a wise decision.  Thanks!


If you are planning to use it for pressure cooking, you may want to reconsider.  Pressure cookers can be filled only about 60% full to work properly, because it is the high pressure steam that does the accelerated cooking.  For pressure cooking, a 5 qt. cooker will cook only about 3 qts. at a time.

Does anyone know the recommended maximum level recommended for the Instant Pot when pressure cooking?


----------



## Noodle26 (Feb 4, 2017)

I love this thread! I loved my stovetop pressure cooker and because of Cook's/ATK I refused for years to buy an electric one. Then I finally broke down and I love it so much better than the stovetop. It is not noisy nor does the smell permeate every inch of the house. You can convert just about any slow cooker recipe into pressure cooking with it, and unlike the stovetop I have yet to burn the bottom. It's great for working moms and dads. In addition to dinners, make bone broth in it every week, cook it's for 2 days and it's held up wonderfully. If you cook, you should try one!


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 6, 2017)

My instant pot update... the pot was delivered on Saturday and we got a chance to try it out with a barbeque chicken recipe and sloppy joe recipe.  My honest analysis is that both tasted kind of average.  It's possible that the recipe had something to do with it, but both did not have much flavor.  Perhaps we have more to learn with our cooking techniques. 

IMO, it appears the main advantage of this thing is the cooking time, and easy clean up.  Also, the fact that you don't have to watch it very closely is a plus too.  Anyway, I'm still happy we got it and we'll try to make use of it more in the future.


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 6, 2017)

P.S. By the way, I think the 5 quart size turned out to be the right choice for us (2 people).  We had plenty of leftovers and I'd guess we could have easily fed 4-5 people (probably more) with either recipe - the barbeque chicken or sloppy joes.  However, it's definitely not big enough for a full-sized whole chicken or something similar.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 6, 2017)

ace2000 said:


> My instant pot update... the pot was delivered on Saturday and we got a chance to try it out with a barbeque chicken recipe and sloppy joe recipe.  My honest analysis is that both tasted kind of average.  It's possible that the recipe had something to do with it, but both did not have much flavor.  Perhaps we have more to learn with our cooking techniques.
> 
> IMO, it appears the main advantage of this thing is the cooking time, and easy clean up.  Also, the fact that you don't have to watch it very closely is a plus too.  Anyway, I'm still happy we got it and we'll try to make use of it more in the future.



That seems odd. Were these recipes that you had used in the past and you were now adapting to the pressure cooker? Or were they recipes that came with the pressure cooker? Sometimes the food is bland if it's overcooked. I've never made sloppy joes, but with barbecue chicken, I guess I would brown the chicken pieces without sauce, cook most of the way in the pressure cooker, then add the sauce and brown under the broiler. Is that what you did?


----------



## Elan (Feb 6, 2017)

ace2000 said:


> My instant pot update... the pot was delivered on Saturday and we got a chance to try it out with a barbeque chicken recipe and sloppy joe recipe.  My honest analysis is that both tasted kind of average.  It's possible that the recipe had something to do with it, but both did not have much flavor.  Perhaps we have more to learn with our cooking techniques.
> 
> IMO, it appears the main advantage of this thing is the cooking time, and easy clean up.  Also, the fact that you don't have to watch it very closely is a plus too.  Anyway, I'm still happy we got it and we'll try to make use of it more in the future.



  Well, it _is_ mostly a glorified slow cooker, where, as you stated, the main advantage is convenience, not quality.  Set and forget.  That's what I like about our rice cooker -- add the ingredients and it beeps when it's done, perfectly.  And, better yet, it holds the remaining rice at temp without burning.  My wife similarly likes our slow cooker for a few things where it brings convenience (primarily very simple items with few ingredients that can cook all day in our absence).  

  I can't imagine that pork ribs or pulled pork or similar BBQ would be particularly good because they're not smoked, and that's the essence of those items.  Edible? Easy?  Sure.  Awesome flavor?  Unlikely.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 6, 2017)

I can see why Lisa likes it.  Congee takes many hours to cook, but with this, the duration is reduced greatly.  For some food it is suitable, without compromising the flavor.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 6, 2017)

sounds like they need to start giving these away as a free gift for attending a presentation! =)


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 7, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> Is there an optimal number of small appliances on a countertop per square foot?
> 
> Here's a list of the 10 most popular from www.overstock.com ...
> 
> ...



The only things on this list we use regularly are the toaster and the slow cooker and occasionally the electric grill (George Forman). Also the coffee grinder but I use it to grind my flaxseeds each morning to put in my oatmeal. I do miss the electric griddle we used to have. 

All our appliances are kept in a cabinet while not in use. I leave my counters clear.


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 7, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> sounds like they need to start giving these away as a free gift for attending a presentation! =)



Have you considered it as a TUG giveaway???  I tried the Instant Pot Boiled Pizza recipe last night and it was awesome!


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 7, 2017)

haha...thats not a bad idea!  I did give away the last TUG tshirt I had at the villages meeting too!


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 8, 2017)

wackymother said:


> That seems odd. Were these recipes that you had used in the past and you were now adapting to the pressure cooker? Or were they recipes that came with the pressure cooker? Sometimes the food is bland if it's overcooked. I've never made sloppy joes, but with barbecue chicken, I guess I would brown the chicken pieces without sauce, cook most of the way in the pressure cooker, then add the sauce and brown under the broiler. Is that what you did?



Sorry, just noticed your questions... the recipes were found online for the instant pot.  On the barbeque chicken we did not brown the pieces first, the recipe did not call for that.  However, I should clarify that it was "shredded" barbeque chicken for sandwiches.  I ate it the next night also and just added some extra sauce and it was fine.  On the sloppy joe recipe, we did cook the meat first.


----------



## Panina (Feb 8, 2017)

I own one and use it mostly to cook beans and rice, much quicker and perfect every time.  Unlike other electric pressure cookers the insert is made of stainless steel, most other brands have a non stick coating which can wear off in time.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 8, 2017)

ace2000 said:


> Sorry, just noticed your questions... the recipes were found online for the instant pot.  On the barbeque chicken we did not brown the pieces first, the recipe did not call for that.  However, I should clarify that it was "shredded" barbeque chicken for sandwiches.  I ate it the next night also and just added some extra sauce and it was fine.  On the sloppy joe recipe, we did cook the meat first.



I wouldn't give up on it yet. The first thing I made in my electric pressure cooker was turkey soup, and it was disgusting. I still shudder thinking about it.


----------



## JackieD (Feb 9, 2017)

I bought a Power Pressure cooker XL about 9 months ago at Kohls.  I probably only use it once a month and I store it in my pantry.  It has a slow cook mode which I keep forgetting about and use my crock pot  instead.  I've made some lentils, soups, whole chickens, ribs & roast and stews.  I refer to this website for cooking times and high altitude adjustments: https://www.hippressurecooking.com/pressure-cooking-times/.  I've also looked on Youtube for how-to videos


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 18, 2017)

Looking ad different options. Power Pressure Cooker XL vs Instant Pot. Looks like Instant Pot comes in 6 and 8 quarter. Power Pressure Cooker XL comes in 6, 8, and 10. We actually picked up a 10 quart XL at BBB yesterday, but after putting it on the counter, it is HUGE. Our local BBBs only carry the 6 and the 10. I am concerned that the 6 quarter will be too small?


----------



## klpca (Feb 18, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Looking ad different options. Power Pressure Cooker XL vs Instant Pot. Looks like Instant Pot comes in 6 and 8 quarter. Power Pressure Cooker XL comes in 6, 8, and 10. We actually picked up a 10 quart XL at BBB yesterday, but after putting it on the counter, it is HUGE. Our local BBBs only carry the 6 and the 10. I am concerned that the 6 quarter will be too small?


We have a six qt. model and it is perfect for us. If you are cooking for more than 3, you might want the larger one.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 18, 2017)

klpca said:


> We have a six qt. model and it is perfect for us. If you are cooking for more than 3, you might want the larger one.


Thanks for the reply. My only other concern is that I want to be able to make stock in the pot. The 6 quart just looked so small and I am not sure how well it would work for stock since you can only fill them so full. We may have settled on the 8 quart, but would have to order for delivery.


----------



## klpca (Feb 18, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Thanks for the reply. My only other concern is that I want to be able to make stock in the pot. The 6 quart just looked so small and I am not sure how well it would work for stock since you can only fill them so full. We may have settled on the 8 quarter, but would have to order for delivery.


I'm sure you'll be happy with that size. I haven't gotten around to making stock. I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 18, 2017)

I made split pea and potato soup yesterday. All of the ingredients filled our Instant Pot to just over 3/4 full which kind of seemed a bit full but that was the recipe. It turned out fantastic. Very tasty vegetarian meal. 

Bill


----------



## wackymother (Feb 18, 2017)

I made beef soup yesterday. Cooked the bones and some vegetables first for 25 minutes, then added the browned meat and cooked for 25 more with NPR. Real soup in under an hour! And about a gallon of it, because we have an 8-quart pressure cooker. Trying to encourage everyone to eat more soup!


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 18, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Thanks for the reply. My only other concern is that I want to be able to make stock in the pot. The 6 quart just looked so small and I am not sure how well it would work for stock since you can only fill them so full. We may have settled on the 8 quart, but would have to order for delivery.


I returned the 10 quart version today to the BBB down the street and had them order the 8 quart. No problems with them matching the online price from Costco.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 18, 2017)

wackymother said:


> I made beef soup yesterday. Cooked the bones and some vegetables first for 25 minutes, then added the browned meat and cooked for 25 more with *NPR*. Real soup in under an hour! And about a gallon of it, because we have an 8-quart pressure cooker. Trying to encourage everyone to eat more soup!


I do ALL my cooking with NPR. In our house, I turn on NPR as soon as the coffee pot starts. Couldn't get along without it. Soup and NPR. What a combo!


----------



## wackymother (Feb 19, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> I do ALL my cooking with NPR. In our house, I turn on NPR as soon as the coffee pot starts. Couldn't get along without it. Soup and NPR. What a combo!



Well, me too! In fact I double down with Morning Edition and the pressure cooker kind.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 17, 2017)

Bringing this thread back to see if anyone has any updates after using the Instant Pot a bit longer.
I'm seriously thinking of getting one for a Christmas gift for SIL, but I'm just not sure what size she'd prefer.  Any suggestions on the size?  
She currently uses a large oval Crock Pot quite a bit, so I'm hoping she'd like this.

Me, I'm hoping Santa brings me a Breville Smart Oven Air.


----------



## jehb2 (Nov 18, 2017)

MULTIZ321 said:


> I was going to buy one for myself as a Christmas present but my wife persuaded me to change my mind. We don't have room to store it on the counter nor in the closet and she didn't think I would use it enough to make it worthwhile.
> 
> I am intrigued by the concept though.
> 
> Richard




Oh wow, for a minute I thought my husband had a TUG account


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 19, 2017)

No Instant Pot size suggestions from Tuggers based on personal use?  
I somehow got the impression from this older thread that there were quite a few Instant Pot fans on this BBS.


----------



## klpca (Nov 19, 2017)

I copied from my post #38

I have the six quart model and it's perfect...for the two of us, which is one of the reasons that I like it. But if you are cooking for a crew, I could see it being too small. Btw, I have cooked a 6 lb chicken in it, so it's possible. FYI, I believe that I saw a different branded one at Costco too, and I recall thinking that the price was good.


----------



## LisaH (Nov 20, 2017)

I have a 6 Qt as well. My only suggestion is not buy anything smaller. My friend has a 4-5 Qt one and it takes the same amount of counter space, just a bit shorter.


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 20, 2017)

MuranoJo said:


> No Instant Pot size suggestions from Tuggers based on personal use?
> I somehow got the impression from this older thread that there were quite a few Instant Pot fans on this BBS.



Be sure it fits under the cabinets.  The larger size didn't work for us.  

The Instant Pot has a learning curve.  I still can't convince my wife and daughter that it's worth using.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks for the additional experience.  I hadn't thought about the height to fit under counters, so thanks for that reminder, ace2000.
klpca, I also discovered recently there are several brands out there now and Crock Pot was advertising it's version on TV lately.


----------



## donnaval (Nov 21, 2017)

There is a new 3-qt Instant Pot, which Amazon is currently offering at a fantastic price of around $50.  Lots of Black Friday deals for the different sizes too.  I love love love my Instant Pot.  I use it every day.  Yesterday I made applesauce - 3 minutes and it was perfect.  I have never used the slow cooker function but use the yogurt function waaaay more than I expected.  We're vegetarians and I never cared for store-bought non-dairy yogurt, but we love the soy yogurt we make in the IP.   I cook for two, and the 6 qt. has been perfect for us.  We like leftovers.  I've thought about getting the 3-qt to take on trips when we drive.


----------



## spirits (Nov 23, 2017)

Wow....thanks to our American friends we have Black Friday tomorrow here in Canada. Friend told me that Walmart has the 6 liter for sale for 50 bucks.....that's Canadian.....tomorrow.  She will be there at 6 am.....and I think I will have to go to mine tomorrow too (;  Not sure if the sale is in the US.....but we get a lot of snow up here guys....need good sales to keep us warm.


----------



## VegasBella (Nov 23, 2017)

My mom loves hers. 

I don’t have one but now I’m thinking it could be perfect for our Christmas gift exchange. We each get one gift that costs around $50 and we play a game to determine who gets what. It’s not about gag gifts, it’s just something we came up with to limit the crazy spending that was going on. So now we only splurge on the kids in the family and the adults play the gift game. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaH (Dec 20, 2017)

Interesting read about IP and it’s inventor: https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/12/17/business/instant-pot.html?referer=https://www.google.com/


----------



## Cornell (Dec 20, 2017)

MuranoJo said:


> Bringing this thread back to see if anyone has any updates after using the Instant Pot a bit longer.
> I'm seriously thinking of getting one for a Christmas gift for SIL, but I'm just not sure what size she'd prefer.  Any suggestions on the size?
> She currently uses a large oval Crock Pot quite a bit, so I'm hoping she'd like this.
> 
> Me, I'm hoping Santa brings me a Breville Smart Oven Air.




I have the Breville Oven.  Absolutely a GREAT PURCHASE.  I rarely turn on my full sized oven....really only do when I'm baking cookies.   I use all of the functions on the Breville.  So easy to monitor what's cooking as it's counter height.  It's just me and my daughter in my house so this oven is just perfect for me.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 21, 2017)

Not sure how I missed all the replies here, but perhaps it was due to hosting Thanksgiving.    Anyway, thanks for the additional feedback.  I ended up just getting SIL a few things on her list to be safe, since I just wasn't sure she'd like the InstaPot.
Maybe next Christmas or her birthday next year.

Cornell, I'm pretty sure Santa got me that Breville Oven...there's a funny cover over a large box under our tree so maybe...


----------



## Elan (Dec 21, 2017)

MuranoJo said:


> Not sure how I missed all the replies here, but perhaps it was due to hosting Thanksgiving.    Anyway, thanks for the additional feedback.  I ended up just getting SIL a few things on her list to be safe, since I just wasn't sure she'd like the InstaPot.
> Maybe next Christmas or her birthday next year.
> 
> Cornell, I'm pretty sure Santa got me that Breville Oven...there's a funny cover over a large box under our tree so maybe...


If the box is bigger than the tree, it's the Breville.   The model with AirFry comes in a huge box.  
  We really like ours.  The high speed convection really does a nice job.  And it's extremely fast getting up to temp relative to our gas range.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaH (Dec 21, 2017)

Now I want a Breville! Do you know if Costco carries it?


----------



## Elan (Dec 21, 2017)

LisaH said:


> Now I want a Breville! Do you know if Costco carries it?


  I don't think so.  But I think they have the Cuisinart. 

  Got mine at BB&B when they were having a Breville sale and used additional BB&B 20% off mail coupon (even though Breville is supposed to be excluded).  This is the one I have:

https://www.amazon.com/Breville-BOV...id=1513882262&sr=8-1&keywords=breville+AirFry


----------



## LisaH (Dec 21, 2017)

That’s the one I want! Will check out BB&B and wait for it on sale. Thanks!


----------



## Elan (Dec 21, 2017)

LisaH said:


> That’s the one I want! Will check out BB&B and wait for it on sale. Thanks!



  I think I paid around $260ish after the discounts.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 22, 2017)

Elan said:


> If the box is bigger than the tree, it's the Breville.   The model with AirFry comes in a huge box.
> We really like ours.  The high speed convection really does a nice job.  And it's extremely fast getting up to temp relative to our gas range.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk



Well, the box *is* almost as large as the tree, which is a new downsized version up on a table with a green skirt to the floor.  I had the tree centered on the table at one time, then mysteriously the table expanded about 3 feet to one side.  Hmm.

Good to hear you like yours...I've been checking out YouTube videos every now & then.  This is my way of getting that 2nd oven.


----------



## Ironwood (Dec 24, 2017)

We are cooking maple beans in our six L pot right now.   The only real difference from a slow cooker is you can't peer through a glass top to see how its coming along, and the kitchen isn't filled with the good smells of what's cooking!


----------



## VegasBella (Dec 25, 2017)

Do you all know about the decal craze? People are putting decals on their Instant Pots, pressure cookers, and slow cookers. 
for instance:


----------



## klpca (Dec 25, 2017)

I haven't done eggs (soft boiled or hard boiled) in the instant pot yet, but it looks promising. https://www.skinnytaste.com/how-to-make-perfect-eggs-in-the-instant-pot/


----------



## peas (Dec 26, 2017)

eggs come out great in the instant pot.  it's very easy to peel.  also, it makes easy work if you're doing deviled eggs en masse.  there's a small learning curve to discover the prefect time for the kind of eggs you like, but once you do, you'll love doing eggs in it--- so consistently perfect.

i have a 6 qt & 8 qt instant pot.  remember that you can't fill up to top for pressure cooking, so if you're doing a whole chicken, the 6 qt only accommodates very small whole chickens.  We had barely any broth after sticking a whole chicken and some garlic, carrots and onions in the 6 qt.

Thus we got the 8 qt for soups, but i've come to realize that the 8 quart takes almost twice as long to pressurize compared to the 6 qt.  also the 8 qt takes twice as long to natural release depressurize.

as much as i love my instant pot, it's mostly has about 4 applications for me: 1. soups/stock 2. eggs 3. braising 4. porridge/congee/oatmeal.  Since the instant pot, i'm using my le creusets much less often because the long boils/braising has gone to the instant pot.

I use the instant pot more as a tool to get one portion of my cooking done... meaning, I braise or cook my chicken thighs or beef chuck in the instant pot for speed.  Then I will finish it in a sauce I made during that time or grill or broil for texture.  Our family doesn't seem to like the one pot instant pot recipes too much.  When we did ribs in the instant pot (then finished out on the grill), our family's verdict was it was really good for the time that it took, but it's not quite the same as regular ribs.  We find this appliance as a quick zippy tool for better weeknight meal options and agreed that we don't really want ribs on a weeknight but if we did, it'd be good enough.

My favorite appliance is still my Cuisinart Steam & Convection oven

https://www.amazon.com/Cuisinart-St...14307960&sr=8-3&keywords=cuisinart+oven+steam

It's basically a mini combi oven.  It toasts like the breville that i gave to my mom, steam bakes (combi oven) for my breads, chinese food/rotisseri chicken reheats, and steams so that I can just set it and forget it (vs running out of water when I forget about my steaming item on the stovetop).  The only thing is that you have be careful of is to use very clean water for it to not rust up (Brita filtered water is not sufficient).  However, both my mom and I agree that the breville is a sturdier machine (doors/hinges) feel more solid and well built.

My love for my Cuisinart toaster oven beats out my love for the my vitamix or my cold press juicer - both of which i like a lot.  I am now fixing my kitchenaid gears on my 600 pro machine and am about to buy the bosch which seems to have more power for dough mixing but costs less than ankarsrum and is more versatile than the ankarsrum.  (no affiliation with any mixer company, just annoyed that I have my kitchenaid currently on a table w/ all its components laid out and annoyed that it was out of commission this whole christmas season).  I just have to figure out where to put the bosch.  (to be fair to kitchenaid, if you're just doing 2 or 3 batches of thick cookie dough or any number batches of cakes, then the kitchenaid 600 should be fine for you.  it just can't handle dough well).


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 27, 2017)

9 Things You Should Know the First Time You Use an Instant Pot
By Alex Van Buren/ Cooking/ My Recipes/ Money/ time.com

"There’s a lot _not_ to like about the Instant Pot. Its logo calls to mind an ‘80s mall store—Claire’s Boutique meets 5-7-9—and not in a good way. There are a full 18 buttons on its control panel, which presumably will require a MacGyver level of skill to defuse if something goes awry. And most dauntingly, it’s a pressure cooker, so it’s designed to cook things fast under high pressure. (Whose mom _hasn’t_ warned them “not to blow up the whole house with that thing?”)

I bought an Instant Pot on sale online, then skulked around my kitchen, avoiding eye contact, for two full weeks. It was only when my groceries were so scarce that I had nothing but dried beans that I turned to Melissa Clark, a cooking hero and the author of a new pressure cooker cookbook. Beans, she had written, are among the things the Instant Pot does best. I sighed, plugged the thing in, and braced. Here are the things I think you should know for your own test drive..."


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 6, 2018)

What Your Instant Pot Buttons Mean
By Claire Lower/ Skillet/ skillet.lifehacker.com

"The Instant Pot is user friendly in so much as it is a very safe, self-contained, all-in-one multi-cooker, but its user interface is not exactly intuitive. There are a lot of buttons, and trying to intuit what they _do_ exactly can make one feel a little ... pressured.

I would say “read the manual,” but it’s honestly kind of confusing. (Also they just changed their manual _as_ I was writing this, so I’m perturbed at the manual as a concept.) When you read about the “poultry” button, for example, the manual simply informs one that button is for “poultry dishes” and that you can adjust the cooking time depending on your “preference of texture and the amount of poultry you put into the pot.” This is a little vague for my taste—skin-on, bone-in thighs cook quite differently than skinless, boneless tenderloins—and I wanted some clarity, damn it...."

Richard


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 6, 2018)

MULTIZ321 said:


> What Your Instant Pot Buttons Mean
> By Claire Lower/ Skillet/ skillet.lifehacker.com
> 
> "The Instant Pot is user friendly in so much as it is a very safe, self-contained, all-in-one multi-cooker, but its user interface is not exactly intuitive. There are a lot of buttons, and trying to intuit what they _do_ exactly can make one feel a little ... pressured.
> ...


We own a Power Pressure Cooker XL and I find the different buttons really only change the starting time length and how long you can adjust the maximum cook time to. They really could have done it all with at most four buttons. One for slow cook, one with pressure cook, one to adjust the time longer and perhaps a cancel button. I don't need different pressure cooking buttons for different dishes, they all do the same thing, cook under pressure.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jan 7, 2018)

My favorite breakfast meal: 

2 cups (plus a touch bit more) Almond Milk
1 cup quinoa
1/2 cut oatmeal
I don't measure but add cinnamon, vanilla, nutmeg, clove, ginger, and maple syrup. I use a fair amount of each 

Put spices/vanilla/maple syrup in Almond milk
Add quinoa and oatmeal
Stir

High pressure for 10 minutes

Thank me later...lol

Seriously good


----------



## Icc5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Elan said:


> I don't think so.  But I think they have the Cuisinart.
> 
> Got mine at BB&B when they were having a Breville sale and used additional BB&B 20% off mail coupon (even though Breville is supposed to be excluded).  This is the one I have:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Breville-BOV...id=1513882262&sr=8-1&keywords=breville+AirFry


We have a Breville and my wife keeps looking for a recipe book specific to Breville.  Has anyone found one.  If not specific to any machine has anyone found a cookbook for an Instant Pot or Electric Pressure Cooker that they really like?
Bart


----------



## r1lee (Jan 7, 2018)

We also have a differnt brand that is only 8-1, can’t do the yogurt, never removed it out of our box.

We use the sous vide and actifryer a lot.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 7, 2018)

r1lee said:


> We also have a differnt brand that is only 8-1, can’t do the yogurt, never removed it out of our box.
> 
> We use the sous vide and actifryer a lot.


Ours can't do yogurt either, we use our Crock Pot for yogurt.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 8, 2018)

Icc5 said:


> We have a Breville and my wife keeps looking for a recipe book specific to Breville.  Has anyone found one.
> Bart



I got the Breville Smart Oven Air for Christmas and so far Breville hasn't come out with a specific cookbook. (I saw a lot of demand for a cookbook when going through reviews.)  I think most people are just using what they know about regular ovens and adjusting as they get used to the Smart Oven.  For those more interested in the air fry function, I guess we could leverage from other air fry books and adjust with experience.

I did notice on the Breville site that they're posting a few recipes now & then.  BTW, very happy with this oven so far.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 28, 2018)

There's a Right and a Wrong Way to Use Your Instant Pot
By Jenni Avins/ Under Pressure/ Quartzy/ quartzy.qz.com

"“In a so-called high-pressure age we are now doing high-pressure cooking,” wrote Jane Nickerson for the the New York Times in April of 1946, and the statement is true again some 70 years later.

Back then in the post-war era, home cooks were all about their pressure cookers. In 1950, The New York Times estimated that 37% of US households owned at least one. Then—thanks to the microwave—they fell out of favor. Until the Instant Pot came along.

The Instant Pot, for the uninitiated, is a Canadian-designed electric multi-cooker (including functions for pressure cooking, slow cooking, sautéing, making yogurt, and more). It has gone viral, with a Facebook community of 1.2 million fans, countless blogs devoted to “IP” cookery, and Slate declaring the appliance—which once sold 215,000 units on Amazon in a single day—to be “an entire economy and a religion.”..."






Away we go.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 7, 2018)

Why I Sold Both of My Instant Pots (And What I Got Instead)
By Heather McClees/ Instant Pot/ Opinion/ Shopping/ Kitchn/ kitchn.com

"I admit it: I am a kitchen appliance junkie. I have been for more than a decade, since I fell in love with cooking. I want to buy nearly everything that comes on the market, but actually only buy the ones I know I will use on a regular basis. I make sure that the ones I do buy are the best value for the money no matter how inexpensive or expensive they may be. And then I love them to no end. I have a few high-speed blenders (because is one really enough?), one of the best food processors out there, two trusty slow cookers in different sizes, and I am never without a French press or a regular coffee maker.

* My Journey with the Instant Pot*
So when I first heard about the Instant Pot two years ago, right before Christmas, you can bet I asked for one right away as a gift. After hearing how many people loved it (and watching countless videos and reading reviews online), I just knew I would get a lot of use out of it — especially considering I follow a plant-based diet. In fact, I was so sure I would love it that I bought my mom one, too.

When I first got the Instant Pot, I dove right into the instruction manual and bought three other cookbooks that were catered to Instant Pot users. I had an arsenal of helpful instructions, detailing how to use the machine. Unfortunately, after a few months of testing out the Instant Pot with more than 30 or so different dishes — ranging from soups to stews, rice to oatmeal, plus potatoes, lentils, quinoa, and even dairy-free yogurt — I was highly disappointed. These weren't new recipes to me. As someone who already loved to cook, they were dishes I've made over and over again. I spent time figuring out how the recipes needed to be adjusted for the Instant Pot and was disappointed every single time. I could have just made these dishes my usual way without the Instant Pot...."





(Image credit: Amazon)


Richard


----------



## Bucky (Feb 8, 2018)

Tried a chuck roast recipe last weekend that said it needed 55 minutes and then a natural release and it’s just as tender as a crockpot roast.

I call foul! The roast was literally as tough as shoe leather! My wife and I both tried one bite and three the whole roast away.

It’s great for hard boiled eggs but so far that’s about all I’ve found. Tried several different recipes so far and have followed the recipes word for word and they still turn out terrible. At least the crockpot was a reliable piece of cookware. This trial and error with the instapot is expensive!


----------



## easyrider (Feb 8, 2018)

I find I'm making too much product and often need to toss out a good portion of what I make because I don't want to eat the same thing more than a couple of days in a row. I use our instant pot for vegetarian type meals and it really does a good job. Its too bad that most of these meals do not freeze well. 

Bill


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 10, 2018)

We have pulled pork under pressure right now!   Our instant pot has not failed us in about a dozen meals since we got it before Christmas.   The only problem is you can't take a peek.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 11, 2018)

Ironwood said:


> We have pulled pork under pressure right now!   Our instant pot has not failed us in about a dozen meals since we got it before Christmas.   The only problem is you can't take a peek.



How was it. I love pulled pork.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 11, 2018)

Bucky said:


> Tried a chuck roast recipe last weekend that said it needed 55 minutes and then a natural release and it’s just as tender as a crockpot roast.
> 
> I call foul! The roast was literally as tough as shoe leather! My wife and I both tried one bite and three the whole roast away.
> 
> It’s great for hard boiled eggs but so far that’s about all I’ve found. Tried several different recipes so far and have followed the recipes word for word and they still turn out terrible. At least the crockpot was a reliable piece of cookware. This trial and error with the instapot is expensive!


Too bad you threw that away. You could increase the cooking time, or continue in a crockpot. It will be tender eventually


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 11, 2018)

Bucky said:


> How was it. I love pulled pork.


I do pulled pork in our Power Pressure Cooker XL. However, I still cook it on the slow cook setting for 10 hours. It turns out fabulous every time. I have found that a pressure cooker doesn't give you the same results as slow cooking. I can turn out pretty good roast in a the pressure cooker, but it doesn't match the tenderness of a full day in the slow cooker. The pressure cooker is okay for steaming vegetables, but with the time it takes to come up to pressure, it really isn't any faster than just using my counter-top steamer. I find that the pressure cooker has some limited uses, but the things I do cook in it usually come out very well.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 12, 2018)

LisaH said:


> Too bad you threw that away. You could increase the cooking time, or continue in a crockpot. It will be tender eventually



You’re probably right Lisa but at the time it was only good as a hockey puck for us.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 29, 2018)

I just bought one. A 3 qt. size. Is it going to be big enough to do entrees for 2 people?


----------



## Krteczech (Apr 29, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> I just bought one. A 3 qt. size. Is it going to be big enough to do entrees for 2 people?


Works well for two of us. I bought mine abou two months ago and use it almost daily.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 29, 2018)

Krteczech said:


> Works well for two of us. I bought mine abou two months ago and use it almost daily.


Cool! It looks like almost a cult. Maybe a bit of a learning curve, but the reward is eating stuff that was just too much PITA like making paella or risotto the old way.


----------



## Krteczech (Apr 30, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> Cool! It looks like almost a cult. Maybe a bit of a learning curve, but the reward is eating stuff that was just too much PITA like making paella or risotto the old way.


We moved and high altitude cooking became a challenge.  Problem solved!


----------



## LisaH (Nov 18, 2018)

Krteczech said:


> We moved and high altitude cooking became a challenge.  Problem solved!


Friends bought a house in Tahoe this year. At 7300 ft, things just don’t cook easily on stovetop. Bought an InstantPot for them and now Rice does not taste half cooked anymore


----------



## DrQ (Nov 18, 2018)

I love ours. Here is my recipe for Austrian Potato Salad. I had a stovetop pressure cooker before which cooked at higher pressure, BUT you had to watch it. The Instant Pot (we actually have Fagor LUX) is set and forget. I bought the ceramic nonstick insert which is tough as nails and makes cleaning a breeze.

I love it for corned beef and cabbage, bbq pulled pork, chicken and rice ...

I also have a one pot Italian sausage and pepper pasta dish which is my go to quick Wednesday night dinner.


----------



## klpca (Nov 18, 2018)

I'm trying this recipe for mashed potatoes on Thanksgiving day. They are my nemesis because of making them at the last minute (and I don't love premaking them and keeping them warm in the crock pot) so we will see how they turn out. https://www.skinnytaste.com/instant-pot-mashed-potatoes/

Btw, skinnytaste is my go-to cooking blog because my daughter & husband are on Weight Watchers - and her recipes are delicious. This is my current favorite - but I do add garlic when I saute the onions etc, then a pinch of red pepper flakes and almost double the basil (I like things kicked up a notch, lol). https://www.skinnytaste.com/instant-pot-tomato-basil-soup/


----------



## plpgma (Nov 18, 2018)

My wife and I bought the big Instant Pot and have had amazing meals cooked in it ever since!  I'm constantly amazed not only at how quickly it cooks meals when compared to their slow cooker/oven/etc. counterparts, but also because of the consistently delicious and moist results!  We aren't using it exclusively (re: are still using the other traditional methods when such makes sense), but are very satisfied with our purchase.

-Pat


----------



## DrQ (Nov 18, 2018)

I wonder how well new Ninja Brand works that has a convection top on it for browning.

They seem to make good products. While not top of the line, still not junk either. I bought the original Ninja 3 jar chopper/blender which I still use.


----------



## rhonda (Oct 24, 2020)

Well, I'm late to the party ... but y'all _finally_ convinced me.  After reading of the Instant Pot, exclusively here on TUG, for these many years ... I bought one during Amazon Prime Day(s) and opened it today.  Wowza!  What fun!  

My first try, as suggested by the videos I'd watched was _super easy_ ... a soup made from frozen veggies, bone broth, seasoning and a handful of quinoa noodles. Toss it in, set pressure for 1 minute and voilà.  Yeah!  Success right off the starting line.  (Admitting here:  I've been watching tons of YouTube videos this past week on using the Instant Pot. I downloaded the App, read the Owners Manual via PDF and felt quite prepared for my first use!)

For dinner, I made a pork tenderloin with fresh veggies (carrots, potato, bell pepper, etc) and gravy from the leftover liquid.  I used the Sauté setting to sear the pork before pressure cooking and at the end for the gravy.  So much easier than I'd thought!  (I'd been rather intimated by the thought of pressure cooking ... thus my very long delay on joining the party.)

Thank you, all!  My friends on TUG are _right_ again!


----------



## klpca (Oct 24, 2020)

klpca said:


> I'm trying this recipe for mashed potatoes on Thanksgiving day. They are my nemesis because of making them at the last minute (and I don't love premaking them and keeping them warm in the crock pot) so we will see how they turn out. https://www.skinnytaste.com/instant-pot-mashed-potatoes/


Btw these are now my go-to potatoes on the holidays. I swear that the IP makes the potatoes extra hot so they stay warm longer but I could be imagining things. These are delicious!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 24, 2020)

Helpful things that I've learned about the IP:

When you saute meat or anything that may stick to the bottom of the pot, use a firm plastic or wood scraper and scrap all the little bits off the bottom of the pan before you add the other ingredients and start pressure cooking.  If you don't, your IP may decide it's burning and turn itself off.

Be sure you always have at least 1/2 cup of thin liquid like water, broth, etc. in you IP or it may have trouble coming to pressure.

When you reinstall the silicone ring after washing it, double check that you have it correctly seated all the way around.  If it's not, your IP will not seal and therefore will not come to pressure. (I've done this twice!)

You can wash everything in the dishwasher except the base pot with the heating element, including the inner stainless steel pot, the lid and the silicone ring.  I take 4 small parts off the lid before I put it in the dishwasher, so they don't get lost, and wash them separately:
Steam release handle
Float Valve with small silicone ring
Antiblock Shield

* Use a no-heat dry setting on the dishwasher.

The silicone ring absorbs odors.  Soaking it over night in white vinegar can help, and it's dishwasher safe.  Remove it from the lid to put it in the dishwasher.

Certain foods can discolor the stainless steel inner pot - pouring an inch or 2 of white vinegar in the pot over night helps, and you can soak the silicone ring in the pot at the same time.  If the stain is really bad, there is a procedure to bring your pot to pressure with vinegar and water in it, but I haven't had to do that yet.  *The stain is just cosmetic, and cooking an acidic food like tomato based ingredients will also remove the discoloration.

When you are making a recipe with rice or pasta, put it in last and just gently push it below the liquid - you don't want it to go to the bottom where it may stick. Or if your recipe has a lot of liquid, you can cook the pasta after pressure cooking the other ingredients: Put the pot on saute, bring it to a boil, and stir in the pasta to cook in the boiling liquid.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 25, 2020)

What kind of a deal did you get on the Instapot on Prime Day?  I didn't buy a thing.  I looked and saw nothing I needed or wanted.  Kind of strange for me, but I am getting rid of things, so adding things is not a good idea.  We have been purging stuff for months.  I should do a garage sale.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 25, 2020)

Cindy - Walmart has the perfect IP for you and it's $19 less than the Prime Day price: *$50*








						Instant Pot Duo 6-Quart Mickey Mouse Classic 7-in-1 Multi-Use Programmable Pressure Cooker, Slow Cooker, Rice Cooker, Sauté, Steamer, Yogurt Maker and Warmer - Walmart.com
					

Free 2-day shipping. Buy Instant Pot Duo 6-Quart Mickey Mouse Classic 7-in-1 Multi-Use Programmable Pressure Cooker, Slow Cooker, Rice Cooker, Sauté, Steamer, Yogurt Maker and Warmer at Walmart.com



					www.walmart.com
				



Prime Day Deals:
Instant Pot Duo Mini 3-Quart, $79.95 $59.99
*Instant Pot Duo 6-Quart*, $99.95 *$79.00*
Instant Pot Duo 8-Quart, $99 (regular price)


----------



## DrQ (Oct 25, 2020)

I have multiple sealing rings. One for sweet, the other for savory (onion, garlic). I can do a fast change.

I also have ceramic nonstick liner in addition to my stainless steel liner.


----------



## rhonda (Oct 25, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> Helpful things that I've learned about the IP: <snip>


@DeniseM:  THANK YOU for the great tips!  I would have never thought to put the lid in the dishwasher ... 


DrQ said:


> I have multiple sealing rings. One for sweet, the other for savory (onion, garlic). I can do a fast change.


AWESOME idea!  


rickandcindy23 said:


> What kind of a deal did you get on the Instapot on Prime Day?  I didn't buy a thing.


Day 1: I bought a set of no-tie shoelaces (LOCK LACES) for my husband's tennis shoes; final cost: $0.46.  I was rather surprised that I hadn't found more??
Day 2: I bought the Instant Pot Duo Crisp for $119.  Not cheap ... but I was completely overwhelmed by the variety of  models.  I basically threw a dart at the wall and said, "OK, that one."  (Not literally, but certainly quite random.)  FWIW, I'm completely impressed by the quality ... it is much nicer than I expected!

I  the themed Instant Pots @DeniseM posted for you above.  (Secretly, I wish I'd known about the R2D2-stylized pot before I made my purchase.  Oh, well ... glad I like my purchase and its features!)


----------



## heathpack (Oct 25, 2020)

I just caved and got a 3qt model on Prime Day.  I was previously not opposed to the idea of an Instant Pot.  It’s just that I have a beloved stove top pressure cooker, and a slow cooker, and a rice cooker.  But I was looking for a new rice cooker, got distracted by the Instant Pot... the rest is history.

So far: its pretty cool.

Ive made steel cut oats in it twice, until I learned you weren’t supposed to.  I made Arroz con Pollo (from the SkinnyTaste cookbook) last Sunday, and we liked it so much that I’ve got the same dish cooking right now for tonight’s dinner.

Earlier today, I made a batch of quinoa for my lunches this week- didn’t save any time but I was just back from a ride and didn’t have time to tend a pot on the stove.  Popped the ingredients in the IP and walked away, took a shower and never looked back.

Last Thursday, I made super delicious Butter Chicken (as in the Indian dish) served over brown basmati rice (also cooked in the IP).  Friday I made chicken bone broth.

Off to a good start!


----------



## rhonda (Oct 25, 2020)

heathpack said:


> Popped the ingredients in the IP and walked away, took a shower and never looked back.
> 
> Friday I made chicken bone broth.


I have really enjoyed the "set it, walk away, don't worry" aspect.  My Sunday mornings are, basically, a panic starting at 5a.  This morning, using the IP felt a little like having a robot helper in the kitchen; I tossed in my oatmeal, some fruit, water ... set it and left the kitchen to enjoy my shower.  Yeah!  I'll have to read up on why one shouldn't do oatmeal in the IP? 

I look forward to tinkering with making chicken bone broth in the IP vs slow cooker.  Was it faster/easier than your prior methods?  (I haven't made bone broth in my slow cooker since ~May as it has been too hot.  Perhaps the IP will also allow me to continue the practice w/out heating the kitchen?  Hmmm!)


----------



## heathpack (Oct 25, 2020)

rhonda said:


> I have really enjoyed the "set it, walk away, don't worry" aspect.  My Sunday mornings are, basically, a panic starting at 5a.  This morning, using the IP felt a little like having a robot helper in the kitchen; I tossed in my oatmeal, some fruit, water ... set it and left the kitchen to enjoy my shower.  Yeah!  I'll have to read up on why one shouldn't do oatmeal in the IP?
> 
> I look forward to tinkering with making chicken bone broth in the IP vs slow cooker.  Was it faster/easier than your prior methods?  (I haven't made bone broth in my slow cooker since ~May as it has been too hot.  Perhaps the IP will also allow me to continue the practice w/out heating the kitchen?  Hmmm!)



Little pieces of steel cut oats can get caught in the pressure relief value, which can lead to an explosion.  Per Instant Pot, you can cook steel cut oats, but you have to use their recipe for safety reasons.  I haven’t looked for their recipe yet.

Bone broth- I’ve never made it before.  I just cooked it two hours in the Instant Pot vs my normal 30 min in the pressure cooker.


----------



## DrQ (Oct 26, 2020)

heathpack said:


> Ive made steel cut oats in it twice, until I learned you weren’t supposed to.  I made Arroz con Pollo (from the SkinnyTaste cookbook) last Sunday, and we liked it so much that I’ve got the same dish cooking right now for tonight’s dinner.


If you want to make Steel Cut Oats, check out my post in the "What are you Cooking" thread. The Hot Logic is perfect for making SCO. We have ours in a timer so that it slow cooks in the 0 dark thirty part of the morning and it is ready when we wake up.


----------



## turkel (Oct 26, 2020)

I was definitely late to the party. DH bought an IP at Target last Xmas on sale. It sat for months in our tiny apartment. I just didn’t know what to cook in it. Now I LOVE my IP and don’t use anything else basically.

Cooking in one pot in a tiny space is awesome. I have the 6qt. But I love it sooooo much I bought the 8qt Duo Crisper At Target on sale for $119 during Amazon prime days. ( didnt have to wait for it to ship).

I have bought several cook books but my favorite is from Pressure Luck cooking. Literally has a picture of each step. We always have left overs which is great as far as we are concerned. I have been working nights at an 8 day stretch. I cook twice during those 8 days and just eat the leftovers the others. Some people couldn’t do this but nights is a B in your 50’s so it works for me.

I have never cooked soup before my IP. Yummy and great as leftovers. My current fave is Chicken Gnocchi. Just read Trader Joe’s has a cauliflower Gnocchi I will definitely try that next time.

 I am famous in my family for my fall off the bone ribs. Takes 4-5 hours to make. Tried in the IP and wow, so quick ,easy and Delicious. I will never cook em like I did before. I can’t wait to try corn beef in the IP. So many recipes to try.  I have cooked so much more since I got the IP.

 I am definitely in the category of LOVE my IP.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 26, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> Cindy - Walmart has the perfect IP for you and it's $19 less than the Prime Day price: *$50*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Denise, I definitely need that one.  Great gift idea, too, for all of my Disney-nut kids.


----------

